# do you wear colors that make your lips seem bigger?



## shoppingisme (Oct 24, 2007)

when i wear some nudes and some deep reds/pinks...my lips seem bigger. 
i love the effect sometimes. other times i feel like a moose!
as far as size, i would say i have "average" sized lips for my face -- typical full lips. 

what colors do you wear that makes your lips seem bigger?

are there any colors you wear that actually make your lips seem smaller?


----------



## vogueBLACK (Oct 24, 2007)

I find that light and sheer pinks make my lips look smaller. 

I feel you on the moose thing! lol Red lipstick makes my lips look bigger, but red lip gloss doesn't. Milky pinks also make my lips look like they have melted cheese on them.


----------



## ratmist (Oct 24, 2007)

I have large lips.  Beige and beige-shimmery colours do nothing for me.  Light pinks to fuschia pinks are actually really nice on me but I despise the colour pink.  I very rarely wear anything pink.  I typically wear shades of red (from bright to vampy dark) and orangey-red to make them really really big.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yay for big lips!


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 24, 2007)

Dark colors make my lips look thinner....I like rose/browns. I'll use a really thick opaque cream lipstick and gloss it up afterwords-makes them look their best IMO.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 24, 2007)

Black lipsticks make my lips look larger.


----------

